# The NEW Demon is here in time for Halloween!



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Have a great week.
-SPFXMasks


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's beautiful - if you can say a demon is beautiful


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You guys do amazing work.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Do the mouth areas get adhered to the wearers mouth to create the seamless mouth action, or does the silicone just naturally cling to the mouth? 
Do you have a video or pic of the "extra bloody" at no additional cost look?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome work!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice, now that is a cool looking demon.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Dad I finally found you!!!( tears of Joy) great job!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks so good the bible thumpers in my neighborhood would have me burned at the stake.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

scareme said:


> He looks so good the bible thumpers in my neighborhood would have me burned at the stake.


I believe they would.


----------



## Tralan (Sep 24, 2009)

scareme said:


> He looks so good the bible thumpers in my neighborhood would have me burned at the stake.


I live in Wyoming. There's none of this "neighborhood" thing for me. the entire state would crap it's pants and throw rocks at me for something that cool.

I covet that. If I had the $600 or so to throw around, I would so be a Demon or any of the other amazing creatures they have on their site.


----------



## ScaryBarryPerkins (Jun 28, 2008)

wow! unbelievable...


----------



## spfxmasks (Mar 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the feedback. 
As always, it is greatly appreciated.
-SPFX


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!!! I think that I'd have to wear that thing at least once a week!! FANTASTIC!!


----------

